# Blue Sky Letro has pulp in it. Normal?



## FullGold (Nov 2, 2014)

Is this normal? It's like pulp or a ton of floaters. I just got it Saturday and wanted to give my rat a 2.5mg dose but wasnt sure.


----------



## FullGold (Nov 2, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if their letro from blue was legit?


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Nov 20, 2014)

All our chems are over dosed, and sometimes that causes the active compound to fall out of the solution due to the molecular weight of the compound.  Simply shake well prior to research.


----------

